# Reptile Calendar



## AP27 (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently made a reptile calendar as a present for my boyfriend featuring all of our scaley children. (He was quite thrilled with it  ) And I thought I would share the pictures used in the calendar with everyone, as I found them quite amusing. Comments would be lovely. Thanks all for taking a look!

January:






February:





March:





April:





May:





June:





July:





August:





September: (I was going for Tigger at the LA Fair, but it kind of looks like godzilla-beardie attacks the LA Fair lol)





October:





November:





December:





Hope you all enjoyed them as much as I enjoyed taking them


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

jack the skelington 1 i love it


----------



## AP27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually kind of surprised that this only got 1 comment...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow idk how I missed this one, awesome pics, my fave is june lol that's a killer pose


----------



## AP27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha. That one's my favorite too. Tigger is such a poser. You can position him just about any way you feel like it and he'll just stay like that


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 15, 2012)

This is one of the awesomeist things Ive ever seen. I love the bearded dragon hanging on the beach. You just made me smile for the whole day.


----------



## AP27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Josh (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this the first time around either. Great job! Cute photos, such a great idea!


----------



## Lynda (Mar 15, 2012)

These are great! Bet if you printed up a bunch you could sell them


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea seriously, print them up and put them together, and sell it. I know Id buy it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't believe I missed it either! You have lovely models. I wish I could get any of my guys to hold still..


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 16, 2012)

That's great. Awesome bunch of reptiles you got there.


----------

